# Battery and Badge Question



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

So yeah, I spend way too much time thinking about Tesla stuff while I wait for my configuration invite and this thread is one of those off the wall thoughts. Curious as to what you guys might think.

There has been some talk about the lack of badging on the Model 3. No battery size, no anything really. I was thinking that this might be Tesla's way of progress proofing their cars. If they put a badge stating the kWh on the back of the car it is a reasonable assumption that the battery contains that many kWh of storage. Now, by not putting said badge on the car they are then simply bound by the stated performance specs. 310 miles range, 0-60 in 5.1, etc.

So what happens if the battery chemistry or performance is increased in the future and they can achieve the same specs with fewer kWh in the battery. Then they are free to reduce the cost of the pack since less batteries are in it, the customer gets the same performance, profit margins go up, everyone is happy, yes?

Is this a reasonable train of thought?

Dan


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Dan Detweiler said:


> So yeah, I spend way too much time thinking about Tesla stuff while I wait for my configuration invite and this thread is one of those off the wall thoughts. Curious as to what you guys might think.
> 
> There has been some talk about the lack of badging on the Model 3. No battery size, no anything really. I was thinking that this might be Tesla's way of progress proofing their cars. If they put a badge stating the kWh on the back of the car it is a reasonable assumption that the battery contains that many kWh of storage. Now, by not putting said badge on the car they are then simply bound by the stated performance specs. 310 miles range, 0-60 in 5.1, etc.
> 
> ...


A Tesla rep at the delivery event last year told me they wanted to change the narrative with Model 3. He said they think new customers (ie: non-technical types) coming into the fold would be too confused by battery kWh measurements. What matters at the end of the day is "range". That's why they're not badging the cars and instead only distinguish them by "standard and long range", on the screen, soon to add "Performance". I also remember him alluding they might even migrate this thinking to the Model S/X in due time (can't confirm that however)


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

If we care to talk about the by-gone era of ICE cars, cylinder capacity is increasingly misleading when you consider the likes of Ford ecoboost engines which are 1.0L and produce more power than most 1.8L engines then at the other extreme, a Toyota 1.8L Atkinson cycle engine taken in isolation produce less power than a conventional 1.8L engine. What this means is for example, BMW's strategy of badging model variants by engine capacity like 318i or 320i is not very future proof.

Same goes for EVs if we think about it. And comparison *between* brands will make even less sense in the future for example, Tesla 100kWh vs Jaguar 100kWh. When equal numbers don't mean equal things then that unit ceases to be meaningful.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I think range is still a confusion point because now customers are fixated on $9,000 for 90 miles of range and missing better performance, faster charger, and better warranty in the mix. 

Once the enthusiast backlog is fulfilled they should figure out something out for sure.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

Jayc said:


> If we care to talk about the by-gone era of ICE cars, cylinder capacity is increasingly misleading when you consider the likes of Ford ecoboost engines which are 1.0L and produce more power than most 1.8L engines then at the other extreme, a Toyota 1.8L Atkinson cycle engine taken in isolation produce less power than a conventional 1.8L engine. What this means is for example, BMW's strategy of badging model variants by engine capacity like 318i or 320i is not very future proof.
> 
> Same goes for EVs if we think about it. And comparison *between* brands will make even less sense in the future for example, Tesla 100kWh vs Jaguar 100kWh. When equal numbers don't mean equal things then that unit ceases to be meaningful.


Definitely agree with that. BMW continued to "appear" to use capacity badging but actually stopped years ago, with different turbo settings on a 2.0 engine getting different engine size badge numbers. I think thats when they started playing fake straight six sounds into the cabin to complete the fakery.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

I really like the clean minimalist rear end with no badging. I thought about after market badging I've seen and decided against it. The fact that the only "badge" in the rear is the Tesla logo really makes it look so clean/uncluttered. It also creates a bit of a mystery about our cars - some people still have no idea what the Tesla logo is (as in who manufactures the car) and it's fun to keep them guessing.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Clean badging is classy.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Lack of badging also reduces the ability to destinguish cars into tiered classes. They're all Model 3s. You can tell how much one costs just by looking at the back.

I too think that if there should be improvements in efficiency, this makes it easier for Tesla to reduce battery capacity and still achieve the stated range. On the other hand, they could increase the range as well perhaps…


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I like the fact that Tesla doesn't do things just because every other company does them.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dual Motor badges are starting to show up on cars being delivered.
@Bigriver found an October built car waiting for delivery with this


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

I saw a “new” model 3 today in a Cupertino CA parking lot with a “Dual Motor” badge.

Are cars now getting delivered with the badge? How about the P3D+ badging?


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

FWIW: I am glad that the model 3 isn't badged, I debadge my cars so the lack of badging saved me the trouble, does any want some old model S badges?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

kort677 said:


> FWIW: I am glad that the model 3 isn't badged, I debadge my cars so the lack of badging saved me the trouble, does any want some old model S badges?


I agree. I don't go so far as de-badging, but I would prefer to fly stealth.


----------



## Andrew Sinclair (Jun 27, 2018)

I noticed one on the road in Boston a few weeks ago. Today, I had the Tesla mobile service out to re-align the top of the trunk. They offered to install the dual motor badge, and I declined. I think it looks nice, but given that there's no "Model 3" badge, I think it'd be like having a subtitle without the title.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

I took my M3 that was delivered in September to the sc to have my snow tires put on. They said they just received the Dual Motor badging and asked if I wanted it installed. I told them to just put it in the glove box and I will think about it for a few days and put it on myself if I decided I want it. When I picked it up I noticed they had installed it anyway. I decided to not say anything and I would just take it off if I still feel that way after a few days. I keep going back and forth, but as of today it is still on.


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

Andrew Sinclair said:


> I noticed one on the road in Boston a few weeks ago. Today, I had the Tesla mobile service out to re-align the top of the trunk. They offered to install the dual motor badge, and I declined. I think it looks nice, but given that there's no "Model 3" badge, I think it'd be like having a subtitle without the title.


Technically there is Model 3 badging on every car: it's on the license plate frame, in very nice shiny chrome. Ours came with the Dual Motor badge and I like it.


----------



## ddatta (Nov 25, 2018)

any news on when will the badge be available in NJ?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jay Jay said:


> Technically there is Model 3 badging on every car: it's on the license plate frame, in very nice shiny chrome. Ours came with the Dual Motor badge and I like it.


some got a "Tesla" plate frame, and others didn't get one at all.


----------

